# Looking for Self-Defense Tai Chi



## jurat13 (Jul 22, 2007)

Hi Everyone:

I am interested in possibly taking Self-Defense Tai Chi.  I currently live in the Washington D.C. Metropolitan area (Maryland-DC-Virginia).  

1.) Will anyone be willing to recommend a style, or lineage of Tai Chi that incorporates self-defense in the DC area?

I don't want to complicate the issue but there is a slight chance that I may relocate to Dallas.

2.)  Can anyone provide similar information for self-defense Tai-Chi instruction in the Dallas area?

Brief background:  I studied Muay Thai for about two years back when I was 20 years old.  I am 31 years old and would like to learn a style that may not be as hard on my body, uses less brawn, but can still be effective in self-defense.  Thus, my interest in Tai-Chi, and also Chin Na.

Thank you!

Best Regards,

Walter Boyd


----------



## TaiChiTJ (Jul 22, 2007)

Check out the Willy Lin schools: 


http://www.linkungfu.com/tsplinks.html


----------



## jurat13 (Jul 23, 2007)

Thank you for your response!

It's funny that you mention the Willy Lin schools.  I am going to observe a class tonight headed by his disciple Dennis Brown.  I think they may incorporate Chin Na into their teaching, which is also what I wanted.

Thanks again,

Walter


----------



## TaiChiTJ (Jul 23, 2007)

I know Mr. Brown is highly regarded. Plum Publications mentions Willy Lin and Mr. Brown, you might want to check their comments out. 

Although Willy Lin might be more properly considered kung fu (Tian Shan Pai ?), I think they do have tai chi in their program and would be respectful of your physical condition. 


Good Luck!


----------



## Gotkenpo (Aug 5, 2007)

Can you guys recommend anyone in the Phoenix area for Tai Chi with a self defense aspect to it?
My body is beat up and I want to train in a style that will be tolerant of my bodies limitations...


----------



## TaiChiTJ (Aug 6, 2007)

Check out Willy Lim.





http://www.classicaldimension.com/biolim.htm


----------



## jurat13 (Aug 7, 2007)

Hey guys I found a couple of Self Defense Tai Chi schools in Maryland.  The first instructur's name is Paul Ramos.  He teaches Tai Chi Chuan, Yang Style Tai Chi, Chen Style Tai Chi, Wudang Style Tai Chi, Xing-I Chuan, and Bagua Zang.  He also teaches Northern Shaolin, and fencing.  His website is http://wushentao.com/.

The second instructor is Stephen Thomas at http://www.taichimartialarts.com/

Best regards,

Walter


----------



## D Dempsey (Aug 7, 2007)

What about baguazhang?  George Wood teaches in the D.C. metro area.  He's a student of Luo Dexieu and and former classmate of Tim Cartmell.  His guys compete in shuaijiao and sanda from time to time.
http://www.yizongbagua.com/


----------



## jurat13 (Aug 8, 2007)

I have heard of Baguazhang, but do not know much about it.  I will take a look at the site thoguh.  Thanks for the info.

Walter


----------



## jurat13 (Aug 21, 2007)

I am not sure if this should be a separate thread now, but I have a few questions related to finding a self-defense Tai-Chi school.

Well first off, as I stated in my previous posts, I found a couple of schools in my area.  Thanks to all who helped me in that regard.

I plan to visit one, and participate in a Yang style Tai Chi class this weekend.  Specifically, I plan to participate in three 1-hour classes back-to-back-to back:  Forms, Push hands, and Applications.

What should I be looking to observe from these classes to help me know if this school, and style is best for me?  I know this is a possibly broad question, but I want to know what I should be focusing on while I am there.

My only tai-chi experience comes via my 5th grade teacher, who made us do it at our recess time.  So I really don't have a lot of experience to go by.

Any guidance would be appreciated.

Best regards,

Walter Boyd


----------

